# Planted Tank Substrate



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey, I'm going to be setting up a new 50g tank soon and I need to know what some good substrates would be.

As it is, I'm thinking of using pool filter sand (I like the colour) on top of seachem fluorite - But I'd like to hear some other thoughts, or opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I personally like eco-complete the best myself, but I have flourite in two tanks as well =)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you have the money, I would advise against mixing two substrates, especially sand and fluorite. This is because the sand will eventually sink below the fluorite, and it will look a bit odd.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Darkblade48 said:


> If you have the money, I would advise against mixing two substrates, especially sand and fluorite. This is because the sand will eventually sink below the fluorite, and it will look a bit odd.


agreed. I did this once way back...it looked fantastic upon setup, but after a while it started to look like hell. It's best to go the full mile and get the good stuff. I personally like ecocomplete, but I've only seen it in black so that might not be the look you're going for...


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

My vote is for flourite. You have black, red, and original colors to choose from. The black also comes in a sand version. I too would recommend against mixing of any substrates, it usually looks best to have just one type.

Harry


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> If you have the money, I would advise against mixing two substrates, especially sand and fluorite. This is because the sand will eventually sink below the fluorite, and it will look a bit odd.


Agreed, and imagine trying to seperate the two like 2 years later


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Eco-complete*

My vote is with Eco-complete. Although more expensive, I found it easier to plant in and I like the idea of bacteria coming in with the substrate, you also don't have to rinse it.

I found Flourite a PITA.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Schultz Aquatic Soil seems to work just as well as Ive heard, only thing is its a bit light. Im not willing to spend too much on soil so Im trying to find this one. Only thing is its hard to find, at least in my area. Thats my opinion.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

If I'm hijacking the thread let me know.. but, what about peat moss below the Eco Complete (or Flourite)? I heard there were benefits to a layer of peat moss underneath..

I too will be tossing all my gravel when I get some coin and going with better planted tank substrate.. Thanks for this thread.. good for searches!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

XbrandonX said:


> If I'm hijacking the thread let me know.. but, what about peat moss below the Eco Complete (or Flourite)? I heard there were benefits to a layer of peat moss underneath..
> 
> I too will be tossing all my gravel when I get some coin and going with better planted tank substrate.. Thanks for this thread.. good for searches!


Before I settled on Eco-complete, I went through a mirad of ideas, one of which was peat. It will change your PH -- soften it. Hagen makes peat filters, I wouldn't mind experimenting with it on a tank with no fish. I also thought about using soil for ponds but someone scared me out of it over on The Planted Tank, you never know what other chemicals might be in it to harm tropical fish. We just didn't want to take a chance.

There are threads you might want to read before making a decision.

Tabatha


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

Go with the fluorite i just put it in my 29gal yesterday the tank is clean already and has fish back in it. Its a pain to work with because it is so dirty, you have to rinse it 10,000 times but once it sits in the tank it all settles to the bottom just be careful filling the tank with water or you will mix it all up. It works well and looks nice, $26 a bag at big al's i bought 3 bags but only used 2 because it gave me about 2.5 inches of substrate. I bought the original it looks nice, the organic is a couple dollars more but it doesn't need to be rinsed might be worth looking into.

cheers


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Id go with eco complete if you can afford it I added it to my shrimp tank and the plants have gone crazy no ferts or anything its well worth the extra if you can afford it.Pat


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

I've tried fluorite and eco, but I have to say my favourite is florabase by red sea. It is baked clay similar to ADA soil and lowers your pH to 6.5-7.0 depending on your KH. Its also light weight, allowing roots and runners to spread easily and more pourous than other substrates.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I haven't seen that in stores, where did you get it???


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Eco complete is a great substrate. That said I have not tried fluorite. I heard too many bad things about having to wash it to remove the excessive dust. Whether or not that is true I don't care for the red clay color i typically see it in. It may be expensive but you can mix it with a regular rock gravel and obtain the same plant growth as a 100% eco complete tank. I would even argue that my mixed substrate tanks have healthier plants even with the same lighting and very similar inhabitants. 

Try a bag and mix it in with your favourite gravel.


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> I haven't seen that in stores, where did you get it???


I ordered it from BA whitby. Its expensive (34.99), but no one else sells it atm.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

ThisGuy said:


> Go with the fluorite i just put it in my 29gal yesterday the tank is clean already and has fish back in it. Its a pain to work with because it is so dirty, you have to rinse it 10,000 times but once it sits in the tank it all settles to the bottom just be careful filling the tank with water or you will mix it all up.


I don't think you're supposed to rinse Flourite too much, all that 'dust' is a big part of the nutrients for the plants. A quick rinse is ok but you are working against the point of spending the $ if you over-rinse.

I just bought eco-complete for my RCS tank, and I do like it also, not so much the price mind you ($35/bag). It is softer, whereas the flourite is more of a shrapnel, stay away from the flourite if you have puffers or they will cut themselves up on it I would think. The eco-complete settles really nice and is a little heavier to hold down freshly-planted plants.

All in all I like both substrates, but the flourite looks more natural, and is a better price if you can wait out the settling time. Eco-complete is easier to work with but a few bucks more, marginally.


----------

